# Double rex info?



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

I just adopted a baby rat that I think is a double rex. He has some fuzz, but you can see his skin clearly. Here are some photos. He's about 5 weeks old, and a runt. I wonder what's going to happen to his hair, and if he's going to lose it all and be hairless.


























Does anyone know where I can find more information about double rex rats. I'd also like to see more photos of them.
Thanks


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats the most adorable little fellow ive ever seen , im jealous !


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

how sure are you that he is double-rex? he's pretty fuzzy compared to my double-rex baby, but i know that there is great variation in double-rexes. i'd say that about the time his adult coat is supposed to come in (6 weeks-ish i think), he will begin to be rather bald as his baby fur will fall out and no adult coat will be coming in. my picasso is a double-rex baby and she always has a little bit of fuzz, especially around her face, and every few weeks it gets barely thicker and then gets sparse again, but she is mostly bald all the time.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The variety in double-rexes is what makes them fun! :lol:

Some double rex go for the 'all hairless' look, so are a little fuzzy, some grow in hair and then lose it, some grow and lose it in patches.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

How cute is that little critter!

As Forensic said, there is huge variety in dbl rexs. He could go bald as a coot, or I've seen some in the past that have stayed looking almost as fluffy as your little guy! My Jack gets almost (not quite) that fluffy the first couple of weeks of winter and summer then looses it again. Its cute!

I guess you can watch and wait - it'll be a surprise


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

wow...super cute! My little double rex would be jealous of your babies fuzzy coat. My lil one is all wrinkly skin and some peach fuzz here and there. 


















I was unaware how much of a variety there could be!


----------

